# Falk line with a Tom line?



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Trying to learn more about pedigrees. What are some of your thoughts on mixing a Falk line with a Tom line? I see some breeders are doing this, just wondering what you think these lines would bring to the table when mixed? Thanks, just trying to learn.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Worked well with this litter....

Ava vom Starken Hund

Male is LE and female has done super in competition - repeat litter is also doing well with Basha a narcotics dog already credited with a couple of large finds...and a few in IPO - maybe a BH this weekend on one..

Lee


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Worked well with this litter....
> 
> Ava vom Starken Hund
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you so much! We are trying to make sure we are picking a breeding pair that have been bred before so that we can see what their progeny are like. I like seeing litters being able to do more than just sport, even though all we will be doing is sport.

I am also trying to learn a bit about pedigrees so I don't have to rely solely on those knowledgeable to explain to me what's good and what's not....man oh man is it interesting lol....and I'm grateful I have people around me that are helpful but not pushy about where to go.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

not all dogs with Tom are created equal....look CAREFULLY at these two....and especially at the dam lines....not all females are from a female family as strong as this one...Ava is line bred on Tom through both the G and E litter Mohnwiese and has a very very strong stable mother line.....that is going to be just as important, actually MORE, as a cross between Falk and Tom lines....

Lee


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> not all dogs with Tom are created equal....look CAREFULLY at these two....and especially at the dam lines....not all females are from a female family as strong as this one...Ava is line bred on Tom through both the G and E litter Mohnwiese and has a very very strong stable mother line.....that is going to be just as important, actually MORE, as a cross between Falk and Tom lines....
> 
> Lee


Thank you very very much.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

How about this one? Iron von den Wolfen recently made 97-99-99 for second place at the 2013 USCA German Shepherd Dog IPO3 National Championship. Nice dog in person, too.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I misspoke above - it is Furi's C litter that is linebred on Tom through E and G litters...the C's are sharper than the A & B's .... and easy to see where that came from...you have to watch what dogs the Tom comes through.

Iron is definitely a nice dog....I have met him as well.

Lee


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

wolfstraum said:


> Iron is definitely a nice dog....I have met him as well.


I have also had him on the sleeve. I can assure you that the grips are awesome.

I have also seen pups from him (three different litters? or four?) and really like them. I might be biased because I have one.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Uniballer said:


> How about this one? Iron von den Wolfen recently made 97-99-99 for second place at the 2013 USCA German Shepherd Dog IPO3 National Championship. Nice dog in person, too.





Uniballer said:


> I have also had him on the sleeve. I can assure you that the grips are awesome.
> 
> I have also seen pups from him (three different litters? or four?) and really like them. I might be biased because I have one.


REALLY like that dog!

We will be adding one as well if all goes well.


----------



## Eichen-Antrieb (Nov 9, 2013)

Iron von den Wolfen has been bred to Zaschia ze Stribrneho kamene
Expecting pups early Jan 2014
Zucht des Zwingers vom Eichen-Antrieb: Iron von den Wölfen und Zascha ze Stribrneho kamene ? working-dog


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I see that Canine concepts is breeding a falk daughter to Drago if I had the space one of those pups would already be reserved.


----------

